# Trade ins and PCD



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Unfortunately my local dealership is not very familiar with PCD. Asked me if I knew how expensive the classes were and if there's even a hotel nearby! :loco:
I haven't ordered yet because I want to know how the logistics work. I am planning to trade in my current car toward my (hopefully) soon to be ordered BMW. So when and where do I turn in my current car? The CA I spoke with wasn't sure how that was handled, but he would "check into it."
Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I did not see an answer to your trade-in question but you will find useful information at this link:

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/BMWPerformanceCenterFAQ.aspx

There is information on a different tab at that location about the courses at the PC.

I think you will deliver your trade-in to your dealer. You also pay your dealer for your new car and I think you would take care of the trade-in at that time. The PC does not do any part of the money transaction. They just make sure you have a really nice time receiving your new BMW. I thought it felt a bit odd to pay for the car and then, a couple weeks later, take delivery at the PC but it was a great experience.

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As Jim stated above, we do not handle any part of the transaction between you and the dealer. That will have to be taken care of prior to. The dealer has to send us a release authorizing us to deliver the vehicle to you once all their obligations are meet.

"Trade-Ins" would be handled at your dealer and the vehicle would be turned over when you do the final paperwork. This may vary some from dealer to dealer, but that is the general practice.

"Lease Turn-Ins" can be handled by any BMW dealer at any time. Most customers opt to drive their leased BMW to the local dealer here (Century BMW - Greenville, SC) to have it inspected and process the turn in. You could do this the day before or after your delivery.

In any case, no vehicle can be left or turned in to the Performance Center. Hope that helps answer your question :thumbup:


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

My thanks to both of you. My CA also looked into it and came up with roughly the same answer. If the numbers work out, I should be placing an order tomorrow for a 335is e93 followed by PCD this summer.


----------



## HospiceDoc (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I'm taking a performance center delivery on June 10th (the car will be there plenty early, but apparently we had to wait for an open day- too bad as we had hoped it would be a week earlier to make make it on our wedding anniversary)... so I can at least tell you how my transaction is planned.

I'm trading in my current Z4 (can't really see keeping it after getting the new 35is) as part of the final paperwork, which is planned for May 30th. Now, this is going to be a good week and a half prior to my vehicle pickup, so my CA is planning just to slap a dealer tag on my current ride, and let me keep it for the next week as a loaner, which I will then turn back in to them on the day prior to leaving for SC. 

We're close enough that we're just renting a car one-way to get us down to Greenville, rather than flying in. Anyway, hope that helps a bit.

Jeff


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, Jeff. Might have to check with my dealer for something similar. Sounds like a pretty good plan.


----------

